
Browserapi for new browser functionalities - hwclass
https://github.com/hwclass/browserapi
======
brudgers
An interesting idea.

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

